# Fische jetzt noch umsetzen?



## andreas w. (6. Nov. 2011)

Mahlzeit, mal dazu eine Frage am Rande:

daß man um die Jahreszeit "normalerweise" keine Fische mehr umsetzt, ist mir bewusst. Da ich z.Zt. bei einem guten Bekannten arbeite und - vor allem da das Wetter noch ungewöhnlich warm ist, kann ich jetzt (ansonsten im Frühjahr) noch ein paar Godfische bekommen und würde sie gleich morgen umsetzen.

Kann man durch das warme Wetter - soll ja noch ein paar Tage so bleiben, die Fische trotzdem umsetzen, oder wirklich lieber bis zum Frühjahr warten.

Bin über kurzfristige Antworten dankbar, hole die Fische ansonsten morgen nach der Arbeit ab und geb ihnen ein neues Zuhause.

Merci und bis dahin, Andreas.


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fische jetzt noch umsetzen?*

Hi Andreas,
in der Tat... es ist schon recht spät im Jahr.
ICH würde es nicht tun.
Welche Wassertemperatur haben die beiden Teiche derzeit?
Ist da irgendwo ein absoluter need, daß Du die Fische jetzt umsetzen mußt?
Besser wäre es ganz sicherlich... bis zum Frühjahr zu warten.


----------



## Wuzzel (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fische jetzt noch umsetzen?*

Hallo Andreas, 

Das macht jetzt wirklich keinen sense mehr. Wenn kein großer need da ist, solltest du bis zum spring waiten, wenn das Weather wieder besser ist. 
Auch wenns tagsüber noch sehr sunny ist gehen nights die Temperaturen doch ziemlich down und die Fische bereiten sich auf das Chill out vor. Die Trees haben ja auch schon das fast das ganze Laub geloost. 
 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## andreas w. (6. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fische jetzt noch umsetzen?*

ich want to say it mal in der Form:

thank euch for the helpreiche inputs und i think ich werd´s in the next frühjahr oder latest time in next spring machen . 

Mein Dieter will have Verständnis dafür and in this way we werden uns wiedersehen and i´ll get an frischen Kaffee in the next Year .

mannmannmann was Gehirnverrenker  am späten Abend, aber danke - ich werde eure Ratschläge befolgen.

Schönen Abend noch, Andreas - the fulltime englisch-schreiber and speaker .


----------



## Annett (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fische jetzt noch umsetzen?*

Moin.

 Wo bin ich denn hier gelandet? 

@Andreas
Mit solch einem späten Besatz gefährdet man nicht nur die neuen Fische, sondern auch ganz erheblich seinen Altbestand. 
Normalerweise sollte man immer eine Quarantäne durchführen und dann einen "Pilotfisch" zu den neuen setzen, um relativ sicher zu sein... alles in allem braucht das jetzt viel zu viel Zeit. 
Daher, wie schon geschrieben wurde: besser das Frühjahr abwarten.


----------



## pema (7. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fische jetzt noch umsetzen?*



> und die Fische bereiten sich auf das Chill out vor



Super 
smoki

petra


----------



## andreas w. (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fische jetzt noch umsetzen?*

Alles im grünen Bereich, ist zu kalt zum Umsetzen und Zeit hab ich auch keine.

Also definitiv Frühjahr.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fische jetzt noch umsetzen?*

Hi Sabine,

Fische kann man natürlich auch jetzt noch umsetzen, nur sollte es keine großartigen Unterschiede zwischen den Temperaturen oder Wasserparametern geben an die sich die Fische gewöhnen müßten. (der Herbst ist auch eine wichtige Besatzzeit weil  Satzfischlieferanten ihre Teich leeren und ihre Fische nach Größe sortieren) 
Hier wurden ja Fische aus einem See in einen nahgelegenen Teich umgesiedelt weil der See ausgebaggert werden muß. Der Teich und See werden keine großartige Temperatur/Wasserunterschiede haben (die Wasserparameter wie Härte und pH hängen u.a. mit dem Bodengrund zusammen), Bei zwei mehrere km entfernten Gartenteichen kann das natürlich auch schon ganz anders aussehen. Der eine Teich hat weiches, saures Wasser, der andere hartes, alkalischen (hängt ganz von der Einrichtung - Substrate, Steine - ab, der eine liegt geschützt mitten in ner Siedlung, der andere oben in einer kalten Berglage

das abfischen mit Strom nennt sich Elektrofischerrei und ist die sanfteste (eine für den Fisch streßfreie) Art um Fische zu fangen. Die Fische geraten in das elektische Feld was sich um den Ring des Fanggerätes bildet und sind sofort betäubt und können aus dem Wasser gehoben werden. Ist der Strom wieder weg werden sie schnell wieder munter. Ist für den Fisch wesentlich besser als wenn man ihn erst mal mit nem großen Kecher durch den Teich scheuchen muß weil sie dann panisch durch kalte Wasser schießen

MfG Frank


----------



## canis (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fische jetzt noch umsetzen?*

Sabine, für die Durchführung einer exakt gleichen Aktion bin ich gerade in meiner Region verantwortlich: Ein völlig verschlammter Weiher (26 Aren) muss ausgebaggert werden, ich bin für die Organisation der Fischbestandsbergung zuständig. Ein Elektrofangerät war mehrfach im Einsatz, leider war aber die Leitfähigkeit des Wassers nicht ausreichend, so dass wir ein Zugnetz verwenden mussten. Die Fische (erfreulicherweise 9 Arten) wurden in ein anderes Gewässer umgesiedelt. Die Aktion wurde im Wesentlichen letzte Woche durchgeführt, evt. gibt es nächste Woche nochmals einen letzten Netzzug. 

Da bei der Wahl der Jahreszeit der Baggerung kaum Rücksicht auf die Fische genommen wird (auf die Vegetation dagegen umso mehr...), müssen halt auch mal Fische zur "falschen" Jahreszeit umgesiedelt werden. Wenn man die Wahl hat, sollte man dies besser unterlassen. Wenn man keine hat, muss man es halt dennoch tun.


----------



## Teicher (18. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Fische jetzt noch umsetzen?*

He Andreas, I (English for ich) is written with a capital I, not small(i).  Just for your information.

Have a nice day,

Teicher


----------

